

The post-Google appocalypse - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/109029-the-post-google-appocalypse

======
GiraffeNecktie
We now search for flash games using Angry Birds. What? Seriously? And we now
search for reviews using a film/restaurant/book app? Ok sure. But it's not
like this was the main use of Google in the past. Rather than using the IMDB
app, we went to the IMDB website. Same with Amazon, ePinions or anything else.
And if we don't know where to find a particular kind of review, we're still
going to go to Google.

------
laconian
I honestly don't understand the argument.

The post-Infoseek apocalypse: why search when you can visit slashdot.org
directly, and use Quake 2 instead of searching for first person shooters?

